# Healthy Treats!



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you give your dog commercial dog treats?

I've found two kinds that I particularly like that I can get locally.

At Target, we have Waggin' Train Jerky Tenders.
Waggin' Train Brand, Chicken Jerky Tenders
Bonnie's favorite is Duck. I can't find the ingredients on the site so here's what it says on the bag:


> Duck Breast, Vegetable Glycerin, Natural Flavor


Now, it could do without the vegetable glycerin (a carbohydrate) and natural flavor. But a three-ingredient list, with real meat at the top, is great. And Bonnie loves them (both chicken AND duck). She also likes Waggin' Train Cowboy Steaks (Chicken Breast, Ocean White Fish, Vegetable Glycerin, Natural Flavorings) but our Target doesn't seem to carry this anymore. Shame.

At Wal-Mart, we found Three Dog Bakery's stuff. We got their Peanut Butter Itty Bitty Bones _just_ because we saw "Peanut Butter" which is Bonnie's favorite thing (along with whole peanuts). I wasn't planning to buy them (I never buy the garbage treats Wal-Mart sells) but, interested in a peanut butter treat, I read the ingredients:


> Whole wheat flour, wheat flour, peanut flour, peanuts, peanut butter, molasses, dried egg product, natural vegetable extract (to maintain freshness).


I was surprised to find it's similar to ingredients used in baked foods for people. We bought them, and Bonnie loves them! I actually tried one myself and they taste pretty darn good, if you like peanuts. We've since bought other Three Dog Bakery products, with success in them all. Since they aren't a meaty product though, she doesn't get these as much as the jerky.

So what do you guys feed? Please include ingredients if you have 'em! :smile:

ETA the Three Dog Bakery link:
http://www.tdbstore.com/default.asp


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I wouldn't give Waggin' Train. Search Waggin' Train on this forum and you should find some helpful posts about it. The treats are made in China and I believe they are irradiated.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I forgot to add...

Treats I feed include Zukes Mini Naturals Zukes Mini Naturals – Dog Training Treats, The Perfect Training Treat for Dogs
Dehydrated beef lung / other dehydrated meats from Hare Today Gone Tomorrow OR from Primal Hare Today, Gone Tommorow
Just regular baked treats from the local dog bakery (Treats Unleashed)
Um what else - Natural Balance Salmon & Sweet Potato Treats. Wellness treats, etc. Anything like that.

My boyfriend is auditing Purina right now and he gets 50% off their food/treats. He _reallllly_ wants to buy some "beggin' strips". Normally I would NEVER feed these but I told him _maybe_...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

What a shame! Well since she's had no reaction thus far I will finish out the current bag of jerky but then no more :frown: Wish I could make my own.

I've fed Zukes! They used to have it at Pet Supplies Plus, and Laine loved them.

Eh, I wouldn't feed Purina treats myself. Even if they were healthy, I could hardly bear to support that company. But then I suppose I might change my tune if I got them 50% off!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Also no wheat:wink: here are some helpful links

True Chews Dog Treats and Chews (Stay away from the greasy pig ears)

12 Inch Standard Bully Sticks | Bully Sticks

Wholesale to the Public: Antler Dog Chews |


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

For chicken jerky strips made here in the USA, try True Chews. My dogs love them.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

You can make your own chicken jerky treats, you can make them in the oven, you don't have to use a food dehydrator. 

Making Chicken Jerky Dog Treats at Home is Easy and Affordable

You can also make dehydrated liver treats in the oven.

Want an Easy Dog Treat Recipe? Try Beef Liver Training Treats


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish I could find some Solid Golds green tripe treats. I don't do much in the way of treats, and don't feed commercial food but I would occasionaly feed those as treats or rewards.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you have a Pet Supplies Plus, Jenny? They sell all sorts of Solid Gold products. They still have a bunch of garbage foods (I guess it would be a dumb business move to stop selling them) but they've recently become, in their own words, 'Your source for holistic pet products'. More expensive than PetSmart but I love giving them my business.

I might just try to make my own! Are liver treats good for dogs who have never had organ meat before?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> Do you have a Pet Supplies Plus, Jenny? They sell all sorts of Solid Gold products. They still have a bunch of garbage foods (I guess it would be a dumb business move to stop selling them) but they've recently become, in their own words, 'Your source for holistic pet products'. More expensive than PetSmart but I love giving them my business.
> 
> I might just try to make my own! Are liver treats good for dogs who have never had organ meat before?


No, and I wish we did. I do get their catalogs in the mail so that may be the only way to get them.:frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I wouldnt use those type treats!:yuck: I do use charlee bear and low fat ones. also I like to dehydrate chicken for them and then I know exactly whats in the treat pure chicken thats been dehydarted and they love them!

Those are some cute new smiles !!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Guys, store bought treats have to be the worst value out there. Seriously, if you look at the cost/lbs, they are north of $5/lb 

I'd just buy a small bag of Orijen and use it for treats... or even better, just cook up some chicken and cut it up in little chunks for a treat. Thats what I've been doing for awhile now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Guys, store bought treats have to be the worst value out there. Seriously, if you look at the cost/lbs, they are north of $5/lb
> 
> I'd just buy a small bag of Orijen and use it for treats... or even better, just cook up some chicken and cut it up in little chunks for a treat. Thats what I've been doing for awhile now.


They are just treats-not meant to be part of the whole diet. Sometimes isn't going to hurt anything. They arn't something that is generaly bought a lot of at one time. At least I don't. op2:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

naturalfeddogs said:


> They are just treats-not meant to be part of the whole diet. Sometimes isn't going to hurt anything. They arn't something that is generaly bought a lot of at one time. At least I don't. op2:


I agree, I don't think if you buy a treat from a good brand like Wellness or Innova... I'm sure the quality is fine.

I'm only saying that the cost per lb. is absolutely crazy. Why not just grab a little bag of Orijen and use those as treats? Would work great. 

Just trying to save you guys some cash during these trying economic times


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

My dog doesn't like kibble much, and a treat is supposed to be something awesome and delicious. LOL! Anyways, that's why I don't use kibble as a treat. I like to use a food that's better-tasting than kibble and has a stronger smell than kibble.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I use my dog's food for treats (CN Lamb & Rice). For higher-value treats, I use Merrick Texas Hold Ems Lamb Filets Squares.

Still looking for a super-high value treat that's convenient and dry.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Shaggy loves Gimborn Pro-Treat Freeze Dried Treats. I usually get beef liver.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish I could find some of those!


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I recently bought a bag of Ziwi Peak to use as treats, and my dog loves it! I bought the actual food, and not their treats. The food is very expensive, but the price is okay if it's used just as treats. It's not like kibble, but small flat and pretty soft pieces. They do stink a bit, which probably is why my dog loves them.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Probably would be good for my mutt then. She adores anything malodorous!


----------

